# Plowing the driveway 1/18/09, Komstsu 120



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe a little overkill for a 30' by 20' drive way, but oh well. wesport

















My brothers truck, Takes up 1/3 of the driveway.


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

More:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's the overkill part?


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice man...looks like something I would do..if my boss would let me run the loader over to my house , sucks after running loader all day and night then having to come home and shovel the driveway... The bankings at the end of my driveway are to the point now i cant even see over them in my truck ... You ever run that machine down towards Hazeltons ( Komatsu Dealer ) let me know man , would be cool if ya could swing by and nail these two bankings for me

Later Rob


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Unfortunately I am back up at school in VT, So my uncles will be running the loader. 
We bought the machine from Hazelton, they arent too bad to work with. We also have a smaller Komatsu 85 utility with the quick attach front end so we can switch from buckets to forks. Very handy machine.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

no such thing as overkill!! I did a couple drive ways the other day with the 14' pusher on the loader! one back drag pass and shes pretty much done!! Looks like a handy loader.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

FObyFO247;723610 said:


> Unfortunately I am back up at school in VT, So my uncles will be running the loader.
> We bought the machine from Hazelton, they arent too bad to work with. We also have a smaller Komatsu 85 utility with the quick attach front end so we can switch from buckets to forks. Very handy machine.


where in vt?


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

no such thing as overkill


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

riverwalkland;724140 said:


> where in vt?


I go to Norwich University, in Northfield.


----------



## 1pfieffer1 (Aug 27, 2007)

FObyFO247;724242 said:


> I go to Norwich University, in Northfield.


Hey, cool....! They have a real nice hockey rink at Norwich..........


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

my two buddies go there, you know them? Andre Aureliano and Aron Sweder? Football players


----------



## 1pfieffer1 (Aug 27, 2007)

CAT420;724884 said:


> my two buddies go there, you know them? Andre Aureliano and Aron Sweder? Football players


No, I don't go to school there........been there done that.........bring the kids down to play hockey there.......real nice school.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

1pfieffer1;725036 said:


> No, I don't go to school there........been there done that.........bring the kids down to play hockey there.......real nice school.


haha yea the question was for fobyfo247 but thats alright


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

No, the names don't sound familier, if I saw them then I would probably recognize them, its not a very large school. Im on the Corps of Cadets side and will be graduating in a couple of months.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea thats what there in well just wondering, good luck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I just laugh at the people who refer to SUVs as trucks lol. Looks like fun with the dozer


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nhtimba;723445 said:


> Nice man...looks like something I would do..if my boss would let me run the loader over to my house , sucks after running loader all day and night then having to come home and shovel the driveway... The bankings at the end of my driveway are to the point now i cant even see over them in my truck ... You ever run that machine down towards Hazeltons ( Komatsu Dealer ) let me know man , would be cool if ya could swing by and nail these two bankings for me
> 
> Later Rob


Where in southern NH do you work, and where do you operate that Hyundai?


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Lowes in Manch... not too far from you I believe , ur up on Harvey Rd are'nt you ? Im gettin ready to head over there in a lil bit to load trucks and get the blower going again to blast some more snow tonight...trying to make room , they never thought about snow storage when they built the place...

Later Rob


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nhtimba;727828 said:


> Lowes in Manch... not too far from you I believe , ur up on Harvey Rd are'nt you ? Im gettin ready to head over there in a lil bit to load trucks and get the blower going again to blast some more snow tonight...trying to make room , they never thought about snow storage when they built the place...
> 
> Later Rob


I figured that's where you were, who is actually doing that place? Our main officec is on Harvey road but all the equipment in those pictures are in Dover. I don't have any pics yet of the Manchester or Merrimack fleets.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I love that Komatsu!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

FObyFO247;723102 said:


> Maybe a little overkill for a 30' by 20' drive way, but oh well. wesport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use what you got


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

were is the 14 foot pusher?


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

the new boss 92;728004 said:


> were is the 14 foot pusher?


We dont do too much plowing, more hauling and scraping, so we dont need a pusher, plus its a little hard to drive to your house when you are the width of the road.


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

In these pics you can kind of see the removable extensions we added to the bucket for moving snow.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Overkill...nah!


----------



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

great looking machine,, there is no such thing as overkill when it comes to plowing snow,as long as you have a good time doing it


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE MACHINE & ID TAKE THAT AS A PLOW ANY DAY DRIVEWAYS OR NOT *


----------

